# track plan for a coal / transfer area (GREAT VIEW)



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Another great drone video!!! Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

A very nice track plan


----------

